

Could the big software corporations turn on the government? - hoodoof

Trust in U.S. Internet companies has been destroyed by the spying government.<p>Is it possible that these companies will turn their considerable resources to fighting the government and fighting the secrecy that is destroying the trust customers used to have in them?
======
dotcoma
Don't know. But I can tell you for sure that I'm looking into ways of
abandoning ALL the major US web services. I have already quit Google for
DuckDuckGo and I am moving from Dropbox to Swiss-made Wuala.com. And that's
just the start.

~~~
hoodoof
I really wonder. Are the people who run Google and Microsoft and Apple and
Amazon and Oracle and Yahoo all happy and content with this situation or are
they hopping mad that the government and the NSA has brought the party to an
end?

These organisations have VERY deep pockets and if they decide that their
businesses are being destroyed by the government, then they are probably in a
position to start spending money to change things aren't they?

~~~
dotcoma
In theory, this could happen. But neither of the two big political parties
seem concerned about the NSA, so it's not going to be easy.

~~~
hoodoof
Political parties magically start to become concerned when the money starts to
become concerned.

~~~
dotcoma
True. Good or bad, it's the magic of capitalism and America after all.

------
livestyle
These companies pay barely any taxes. Wonder why? They are complicit as far I
am concerned.

------
lifeisstillgood
Guys, please stop.

At least five democratic governments, have all conspired with each other to
capture everything they could, and keep it as quiet as they could.

There is no other place to go, no other place to run ones servers from, no
other person or corporation who will solve it for us.

We are empowered, free voters, with the ability to organise and change laws.
If we want things to change, call your congressman, walk into their office
every day and don't ever stop.

It's not something someone else will solve for us.

